# Cold Weather Boots



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Alright ya'll, I just found out my bonus has been approved! Now onto some new hunting and fishing gear.

I need info on the BEST cold weather hunting/Ice Fishing boots. I will be spending up to $300 for a pair as I will be doing a lot of ice fishing this season and going forward.

Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In my opinion you need two different type of boots. For ice fishing where you might be standing around for a long time not doing much walking and in slush I would suggest a pair of Sorel's. They have a rubber bottom with a leather upper along with a removable liner that you can either change out or let it dry when it gets wet. I have been using them for over 30 years when I am ice fishing and never have had cold or wet feet. 

For hunting you need to figure out if you are going to be moving around a lot or just sitting in one place for the day. For myself I have a pair of 400 gram Cabela's Meindl's Perfekt Hunters that have seen a lot of miles with zero problems. But with their price at $300.00 there goes your bonus. 

If your feet get cold when out in the wilds you might look into a pair of boots with 800-1200 gram insulation to keep them warm.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If you just want the warmest boots around you cannot beat Baffin. Just don't expect to hike in them your feet will sweat like crazy. 
I use them for cold weather goose hunting and feet don't get cold in the blind. But if walking a long way they are miserably hot on your feet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*gotta have good socks*



Critter said:


> In my opinion you need two different type of boots. For ice fishing where you might be standing around for a long time not doing much walking and in slush I would suggest a pair of Sorel's. They have a rubber bottom with a leather upper along with a removable liner that you can either change out or let it dry when it gets wet. I have been using them for over 30 years when I am ice fishing and never have had cold or wet feet.
> 
> For hunting you need to figure out if you are going to be moving around a lot or just sitting in one place for the day. For myself I have a pair of 400 gram Cabela's Meindl's Perfekt Hunters that have seen a lot of miles with zero problems. But with their price at $300.00 there goes your bonus.
> 
> If your feet get cold when out in the wilds you might look into a pair of boots with 800-1200 gram insulation to keep them warm.


Like Critter I wear 400 gram Meindls most of the time on the ice and when it's really bad I wear Sorels that I've had for a jillion years.

I put as much emphasis on my socks as I do my shoes in the winter time. Your feet can get pretty sweaty ice fishing especially if you have a gasoline-powered ice auger, an ATV, huge tent, 1000-watt generator, 3 kids, a portable BBQ grill and 2 dogs on the ice. You need a sock that will wick the moisture away and a thin polypro liner sock under wool is just the ticket.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> ... especially if you have a gasoline-powered ice auger, an ATV, huge tent, 1000-watt generator, 3 kids, a portable BBQ grill and 2 dogs on the ice.
> .


Well heck, next time you see me out on the ice stop in and say high, we'll throw a elk steak on the grill for you.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Well heck, next time you see me out on the ice stop in and say high, we'll throw a elk steak on the grill for you.
> 
> -DallanC


ah, ha, ha, ha, ho, hee, hee.......I thought you bought one of those girly-augers, an ION.

.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I always recommend Lowa's now. I don't think I'll go back to anything else.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> ah, ha, ha, ha, ho, hee, hee.......I thought you bought one of those girly-augers, an ION.
> 
> .


Was a Christmas present from my dad a couple years ago. It is super snazzy for sure. I drilled a few holes for some guys next to me last year that couldn't get their gasser started.

-DallanC


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is an article on a few fishing boots.

http://survival-mastery.com/skills/scouting/best-ice-fishing-boots.html


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe use some PAC Boots with those battery powered wool socks? Get some with 400g insulation so you can use them without the socks for cool season hunting.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

How about those blow-up bunny boots? If you're not going to hike much they're great!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunny_boots


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I worked with a gentleman in Colorado that always complained of cold feet. I told him about a similar pair that either Cabela's or Gander Mountains were selling. He bought a pair and wore them while working in the snow. He never complained about cold feet again, he did however change his socks 3 or 4 times a day because of them


----------



## F.A.L. (Nov 4, 2016)

Whites


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I have always had a problem with cold toes when ice fishing or goose hunting cold westher in the blind. Last year I bought me a pair of insulated Muck Boots. For socks I wear a liner and then 1 or 2 pairs(depending on how low the temps are) of good merino wool or alpaca wool socks. I will also have some of the hot hands stick on toe warmers that I can throw on if necessary. My feet have been dry and warm ever since. that will leave you some loot for other things. 

For hunting boots i have used the Meindle Perfekt Hunter the last 5 years. They were great boots. I just recently purchased some Lowa Tibet GTX after allot of research. Very excited to give them a try on the Chukar hills soon.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Call me the Imelda Marcos of hunting boots, but have at least a dozen different pair I use depending on conditions and usage. They start at uninsulated and go to 2,000 gram insulation at 400 gram intervals. I have boots for cold and wet conditions, warm but wet conditions, cold but dry conditions, etc, etc. I have boots geared toward hiking, and boots geared toward more sedentary activities like snowmobiling or ice fishing.

For ice fishing, I don't think you can beat the bunny or mickey mouse military surplus boots. You can even swamp them and because the insulation is sandwiched between rubber layers your feet will still stay warm. The draw backs are that once you get a pinhole in them or forget to close the air valve and the insulation gets wet they're done, because the insulation will never dry. They can also get uncomfortably hot when the temperature rises or you're doing strenuous activities. Still, these would be my recommendation.


----------

